# Configurer Clic droit Souris



## Cannone12 (12 Mai 2011)

Bonjour! Jai une Souris Carrefour COM2(B168) (http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=http://www.promo-conso.net/produits/carrefour/com20.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.promo-conso.net/produit_zoom_2.php%3Fx%3D5639&usg=__fG9wxEvNwzgmTltqrucBWDjYtzQ=&h=213&w=216&sz=19&hl=fr&start=1&sig2=kdHKm8uumPeBS0EGtUkP4w&zoom=1&tbnid=jpvAtw7dDxpO6M:&tbnh=106&tbnw=107&ei=VN7LTb_8JciyhAfxubGqAg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dsouris%2Bcarrefour%2Bcom20%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dfr%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DugW%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:frfficial%26biw%3D1676%26bih%3D888%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1 ) C'est Un Petit Lien...

Je n'arrive pas a configurer un clic gauche! sur preferance systeme l'option clic gauche n'existe pas ! 

D'ou cet apell a l'aide !



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h23 ----------

Pss: C'est Une souris sans fil qui passe par un Recepteur USB et non bluetooth...


----------



## daffyb (12 Mai 2011)

et tu veux faire quoi avec le clic gauche ? tu veux configurer quoi ?


----------



## edd72 (13 Mai 2011)

Je ne comprend pas non plus, c'est quoi ton problème? Le click-gauche (c'est à dire le click-normal en fait) ne clique pas?


----------



## Cannone12 (15 Mai 2011)

EScusez Moi !!!!!!

J'ai fait une GROSSE Erreure !! 

c'est Mon clic Droit !!!

désoler... 

j'ai toujours pas régler le problème c'est juste que je vous ait dit gauche au lieu de droit !! 

:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Mai 2011)

Cannone12 a dit:


> (...) Je n'arrive pas a configurer un clic gauche! sur preferance systeme l'option clic gauche n'existe pas ! (...)


Bonjour,
Normalement tu as 5 "boutons" (4 réels en fait) configurables :







Si tu ne les a pas tous, tu ne pourras rien faire de plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Normalement tu as 5 "boutons" (4 réels en fait) configurables :
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, sauf qu'avec sa souris carrouf, lui, il doit avoir ça :


----------



## daffyb (16 Mai 2011)

voir du coté d'USBOverDrive ou un équivalent


----------



## supergrec (16 Mai 2011)

Préférence système/Souris/Activé Clic secondaire ( droit )


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouais, sauf qu'avec sa souris carrouf, lui, il doit avoir ça : (...)


Ah ok. Désolé.


----------



## Cannone12 (18 Mai 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouais, sauf qu'avec sa souris carrouf, lui, il doit avoir ça :


C'est Exactement ça !!!

Merci pour l'exemple


----------



## Cannone12 (18 Mai 2011)

Voici Precisement ce que je vois Dans prefence systeme/souris 

Voir la pièce jointe 59092


----------



## daffyb (18 Mai 2011)

Et donc, la question que tout le monde se pose : tu veux configurer QUOI ??? au niveau du clic gauche ?


----------



## Fìx (18 Mai 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> Et donc, la question que tout le monde se pose : tu veux configurer QUOI ??? au niveau du clic gauche ?





Que tout le monde se _posait_!  

=>





Cannone12 a dit:


> EScusez Moi !!!!!!
> 
> J'ai fait une GROSSE Erreure !!
> 
> c'est Mon clic *Droit* !!!





Et j'ai pas de réponse non plus! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2011)

Moi, il y a quand même un truc qui m'échappe : lorsque j'utilise la souris qui m'a servi pour la copie d'écran ci dessus (ma souris de secours, une basique "3 boutons/molette" de PC), je n'ai besoin de rien faire de spécial pour que le bouton droit fonctionne comme un bouton droit, même la molette fonctionne ?


----------



## daffyb (18 Mai 2011)

bon, ben même question avec le mot clic droit


----------



## Cannone12 (22 Mai 2011)

Jevoudrais configurer le clic droit en clic-droit ! ... un equivalent de clic Gauche + Ctrl 

Voyez vous ce que je veux dire ?:rose: 

jespere

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h39 ----------




daffyb a dit:


> bon, ben même question avec le mot clic droit



(oui c'est bien le clic droit que je voudrais configurer   )


----------



## daffyb (22 Mai 2011)

Cannone12 a dit:


> Jevoudrais configurer le clic droit en clic-droit ! ... un equivalent de clic Gauche + Ctrl
> 
> Voyez vous ce que je veux dire ?:rose:
> 
> ...



ben normalement, ya rien à faire, et il fait quoi ton clic droit actuellement ?


----------



## Cannone12 (22 Mai 2011)

Bonne question !! Je suis sur une autre session de mon ordinateur Et sur cette session la le clic droit marche comme un Clic-Gauche + Ctrl !!... Alors que sur ma session il lance exposé !...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------

Le problème ETAIT Tous simplement la !! mon clic droit etait assigner a Spaces et Exposé !! 

J'ai régler ce "petit" tracas 

merci Beaucoup!!


----------



## daffyb (22 Mai 2011)

*note pour la prochaine fois :*
décrire son problème au lieu de demander comment appliquer une "solution"


----------

